# Schedule / Speakers / Classes?



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Tentative Program Now Online!*

Over 40 teachers & over 150 classes will be presented. You can see more details at www.heartlandbees.com
The specific times are still being assigned and will be posted as soon as possible. But the 'sneak preview' is now available in pdf or Word format for downloading. Thanks for checking! -Danno


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

*Where?*

Hey Danno...
I just followed your link and do not find anything about speakers etc. All I find is registration info. Am I missing something? Thanks!


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*yep, you missed the paragraph RIGHT BELOW that, Fred*



Fred Bee said:


> Hey Danno...
> I just followed your link and do not find anything about speakers etc. All I find is registration info. Am I missing something? Thanks!



"Tentative Program Now Online! Print it out and share with your local beekeepers. PDF or Word format."

Just click on whichever one you'd prefer & download it. It still doesn't have the days or times for each presentation. But it does have a list of teachers and a description of what they will be teaching. Thanks so much for your interest in HAS! We sure hope to see you there. Thanks again, Danno


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

*Thanks Danno*

Hey Danno...I went back and tried refreshing my browser and sure enough...that was the problem I was having. When I refreshed the webpage, up came the link to the requested info. Looks good! I would sure like to go...it is a bit of a trip from here, but if we can buy enough of that $4 per gallon gas we just may try to make it. Thanks again!


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Hi, Fred*

Glad you got the list of teachers & classes. We would love to see you guys here. We will show you a real good time. Hope you can come one down! Thanks for looking, Danno


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Danno,

In a January thread, you and Rob were saying that Michael Bush would (again) be at HAS, but I don't see his name on the list. 

Looks like a great line-up though. I'm really hoping I'll be able to make it; July has some conflicts (4-H, family reunion and HAS) and I haven't figured out how to "do it all".


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*as far as I know, Michael Bush will be there*

I saw an email between Michael & Rob Mountain to that effect. I will double check this, or maybe Michael could reply & let us know for sure. Thanks for asking! -Danno


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Michael Bush is confirmed!!!*

Here is what will be posted soon on the HAS webpage www.heartlandbees.com

Michael Bush has done many experiments using alternative equipment to reduce lifting, also a beesource moderator.
Swarm control and Splits
Overwintering Nucs
Laying Workers
Lazy Beekeeping: ways to make things easier for the beekeeper and the bees


----------



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

*Has*

Any word yet on the days or times for each presentation.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*almost ready!*

Jim and others, sorry it is not there now. It was supposed to go up online this week, then someone pulled out and the replacement had to be found and plugged into different time slots. Sorry about that...not your problem I know, but this is a total volunteer effort to keep the cost down. It should be up any day now. I'll let you all know as soon as it's up there. Keep an eye on this site. Thanks again for your patience! -Danno


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

Danno, 
seems like the web site is completely down now, can't even get it to open up at all now. could get a page at least yesterday but couldn't go anywhere but now it tells me the link is broken. 
Really need some info from it like directions and times.


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

This is the error I'm getting when trying to get to the site,

Connection Interrupted
The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.

The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

*Registration*

Will the registration deadline be extended untill the day and time of the presentations is posted ? Thanks, Jim


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*HAS Schedule*

2008 PRESENTERS & TIMES

Dennis vanEngelsdorp, Pennsylvania Department of Agriculture
Update on CCD THURSDAY 8:30AM & 2:45PM FRIDAY 1:15

G. W. Hayes, Jr, Assistant Chief, Bureau of Plant Inspection
The Classroom (Questions and Answers by Jerry) THURSDAY 2:45PM & FRIDAY 9:45 SATURDAY 9:45
Where are the African Bees Now? FRIDAY 8:30AM

Clarence H. Collison, Chair Entomology Dept Mississippi State University
Factors Affecting Drone Production - THURSDAY 11:15AM & FRIDAY 1:15PM & 4:15
Queen Quality- SATURDAY 8:30AM

Carl Marcum, West Virginia Extension Agent-Wayne Co
BEE Friendly Insect Control in the Home Landscape (Pesticide Use) – THURSDAY 1:15PM & FRIDAY 2:45pm & SATURDAY 2:45pm

Adam Finkelstein, Queen Breeder and Sarah Grant recipient
Boutique Queen Breeding: The Selection and Breeding of Hardy Local Queen Stock-FRIDAY 2:45PM

Will Montgomery, Queen Rearing 
The Cell Punch method rearing Queens THURSDAY 9:45AM & FRIDAY 11:15AM & SATURDAY 1:15PM

Tom Hatfield, Insurance Agent –American National Insurance Co
Insurance for Beekeepers—What you need to know- THURSDAY 9:45AM & FRIDAY 9:45AM & SATURDAY 11:15AM

Bill Ferguson, Buckfast Queen Breeder from Canada
Keeping the true Buckfast Queens on the market.- FRIDAY 4:15PM & SATURDAY 9:45

Janet Clayton, Master Beekeeper in West Virginia
Building a HONEY HOUSE from the Floor Up - THURSDAY 1:15PM & FRIDAY 1:15PM & SATURDAY 1:15PM

Allen Leadmon, long time beekeeper and candle maker
The Art of Making Bees Wax Candles-THURSDAY 11:15AM & FRIDAY 11:15AM & SATURDAY 11:15AM





Tom Fist, EMT
Back Care for Beekeepers – THURSDAY 2:45PM & FRIDAY 2:45PM & SATURDAY 2:45PM

James & Debbie Copenhaver, Master Beekeepers WV and Honey Judges
Starting a Master Beekeeping Program in your State-THURSDAY 1:15PM & FRIDAY 1:15PM & SATURDAY 1:15

Margaret Reid, Reid Apiary and long time beekeeper
So you want to be a beekeeper—Information and help for the Beginner-SATURDAY 9:45AM TO 10:45AM AND 11:15AM TO 12:15AM (SAME CLASS 2 HOURS LONG) 
Teaching Bees to school Students- FRIDAY 2:45PM

Tom Webster, Apiculture Specialist at Kentucky State University
Undate on Nosema Ceranae and Nosema Apis – THURSDAY 9:45AM & FRIDAY 1:15PM & 4:45PM

Indiana Honey Queen & Princess
Cooking with Honey-THURSDAY 11:15AM 
Quick Snacks made with Honey – SATURDAY 11:15am & 1:15pm

Rhonna Blatt, Beekeeper and scrap booker
Scrap booking for Beekeepers-THURSDAY 9:45AM & FRIDAY 9:45AM

Ken Cole, West Virginia Beekeeper
How to use everyday or inexpensive items in Beekeeping-THURSDAY 2:45PM & FRIDAY 2:45PM & SATURDAY 2:45PM

Jane Yochum, beekeeper wife and Crafter
Greeting & gift cards ( Tags)-THURSDAY 4:15PM & FRIDAY 11:15 SATURDAY 2:45PM

Dr Jim Amrine, Professor Emeritus, Acarology at West Virginia University
Allegany Protocol for saving the Bees – THURSDAY 2:45PM & FRIDAY 1:15PM & SATURDAY 9:45AM

Wade Stiltner, West Virginia Apiary Specialist, currently keeping around 200 hives
Using Bricks on top of the hive to mark what is going on inside the hive-THURSDAY 1:15PM & FRIDAY 1:15PM & SATURDAY 1:15PM & 2:45PM





Joe Koveleski, EAS Master Beekeeper, Certified Ohio State Beekeeper
Reading the Frame for information about the Bees – THURSDAY 11:15AM & FRIDAY 11:15AM & 4:15PM

Gordon Vernon, Past President of the Kentucky State Beekeepers Association
Raising your Own Queens, all you need to know-THURSDAY 11:15AM & 4:15PM
Queen Banking FRIDAY 2:45PM

Paul Poling, West Virginia Apiary Specialist, currently keeping around 500 Hive
How to move bees safely THURSDAY 11:15AM & 2:45pm
Making Splits to increase you numbers-SATURDAY 11:15AM
Getting bees ready for pollination-FRIDAY 11:15AM

Shane Gebauer, Brushy Mountain Bee Farm, General Manager
What Brushy Mountain has to offer in Equipment & Supplies-THURSDAY 1:15PM

Clay Guthrie, Dadant & Sons Frankfort Branch Manager
Using Apiguard for mite control-THURSDAY 11:15AM

Laura Tyler, Sister Bee Movie
Learn the ins and out’s of making a Bee Movie about woman beekeepers-THURSDAY 4:15PM & FRIDAY 11:15AM

Kelly Rausch, Queen Bees/Instrumental Insemination service
Overview of Instrumental Insemination in Bee Breeding-FRIDAY 9:45

Roger Hoopingarner, taught entomology and apiculture for 38 years at Michigan State
Two Queen Colonies— FRIDAY 4:15PM SATURDAY 2:45PM
Marking clipping and Introducing Queens-SATURDAY 11:15AM

Tammy Horn and co-presenter Hanna Watts, Author of “Bees in America & Chair of Appalachia Studies at Berea College
The Lost Mt. Honey Project and GP System to locate good sites for bees-THURSDAY 1:15PM & 4:15PM & FRIDAY 1:15PM

Dr. Larry Connor, published and co-edited many bee books since 1988
A Model Bee Breeding Plan for Sideline Beekeepers-THURSDAY 9:45AM & FRIDAY 9:45AM & SATURDAY 11:15AM

Robin Mountain, Long time queen raiser and beekeeper from South Africa
Beekeeping in South Africa- THURSDAY 1:15PM & SATURDAY 1:15PM





Earl King and Jane Burgess, Managers of the Walter Kelley Company
What’s new with the Walter Kelley Company (Bee Equipment)-FRIDAY 2:45PM

David Barnes, FL State Bee Inspector
Living with the African Honey Bee-THURSDAY 9:45AM & FRIDAY 9:45AM & SATURDAY 9:45AM
Moving Honey Bees- FRIDAY 2:45PM

Phil Craft, Kentucky State Apiarist
American Foulbrood- identification, eradication & control-THURSDAY 9:45AM & FRIDAY 11:15AM & SATURDAY 2:45PM

Michael Bush, Nebraska beekeeper for over thirty years. Noted for doing small cell and natural cell beekeeping.
Swarm control & Splits- THURSDAY 1:15PM
Over wintering nucs-THURSDAY 4:15PM & FRIDAY 9:45AM
Laying workers in the hive-THURSDAY 9:45AM & SATURDAY 9:45AM

Ed Levi, Arkansas Apiary Specialist
IPM for Varroa Mite control-THURSDAY 1:15PM & FRIDAY 4:15PM
What’s in your Comb-THURSDAY 4:15PM

Duane Rekeweg, has kept bees for over 25 years, and is the owner of Rekeweg Honey Company in northern Indiana.
Finding the Queen- FRIDAY 9:45AM & SATURDAY 1:15PM

John Marra, Cabell County Extension agent
Building a good Bee Club-FRIDAY 4:15PM & SATURDAY 1:15PM & 2:45PM

Dana Stahlman
Small hive beetle traps-FRIDAY 1:15PM & SATURDAY 2:45PM
Beekeeping 101-201 and 301, THURSDAY 2:45PM & 4:15PM

George Clutter, West Virginia State Apiarist
Learn how to do a bee beard, THURSDAY 11:15AM & FRIDAY 2:45PM
Autoclave, the best treatment method for American Foul Brood, FRIDAY 11:15am & SATURDAY 11:15am In the Bee Yard.

Jim Garrison
How to Market your Honey and Wax, THURSDAY 2:45PM SATURDAY 9:45AM & 1:15PM





Gerry Fitzgerald, EAS Master Beekeeper from West Virginia
Basic Hive Inspection THURSDAY 9:45AM & FRIDAY 9:45AM & SATURDAY 9:45AM


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*HAS Schedule is now ONLINE!!!*

www.heartlandbees.com

We hope to see you all there! Thanks, Danno


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Thanks to everyone who came for such a successful HAS!!!*

See you next year in Ohio -Danno


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

It was a great HAS meeting in great facilities. The food was delicious, facilities were all close together and user friendly, lots of vendors, and plenty of knowledge to try and soak up.

I think my only complaint was I got cold my first night there.

The Committee did a fantastic job.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*thanks, Ken*

I agree it was a great conference and Marshall University did an awesome job with the food and facilities. Thanks again for coming to HAS...hope to see you next year! -Danno


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

danno1800 said:


> See you next year in Ohio -Danno


WHERE in Ohio?


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*they don't have the location nailed down yet...*

It is planned to be at Oberlin College, but ONLY if the air-conditioned dorm are finished in time...stay tuned! -Danno


----------

